# Weapon options in Tomb Kings Skeleton Warriror set



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The text on the GW website says that the TK skeleton warrirors box set can _"be assembled with spears, hand weapons or bows". _

However none of the pictures show them - apart from the unit champion - with hand weapons.

Do the sprues include hand weapons?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It comes with the old Skeleton Warrior Sprue and the Tomb King Infantry Sprue. So there are hand weapons, but they're not very Tomb Kings-ish. The only khopesh on the sprue is the one for the unit champion on the Tomb King Infantry Sprue, which has the bows, the tomb kings shields, and the banner bits.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks muchly


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

use vampire count skeletons with tomb king shields! I can't emphasise enough how much better they look!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The vampire counts skeletons are armored a bit too much in a European style to really work as Tomb Kings, even if you give them the tomb kings shields, I think. Maybe if you kept to the heads without helmets and the parts without much in the way of armor on it, they'd work, though.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

the armour is mostly scale mail (and even then that's only 2 of the legs (1 is chainmail)) and if you paint the scales in leather or bronze, it matches the tech level of egypt.


----------

